# Pianist needed for South west concerts



## mariettedavina (Feb 22, 2011)

I need to recruit a pianist to accompany me alongside my guitarist/saxophonist and cellist for some concerts that I am organising, starting in the Bristol area and then working outwards. There is an initial flat fee rate paid per musician, per concert which will increase with ticket sales. It would be helpful if you were at least at about a Grade 8 standard. I need someone who is prepared to come to 1 rehearsal per week to start off with just for the band to start to play as a unit. Rehearsals will be in North Bristol. Feel free to visit my website - www.mariettedavina.com - the 3 videos under the video section will give you a pretty good idea of the music. Please contact me at [email protected] if interested


----------

